# VapeCon 2017 Surprises from Orion... (UPDATED)



## Michael (7/8/17)

*Attention everyone!*

Coming to _*VapeCon 2017*_?

Then we have some surprises for you!

Be sure to come visit us at our stand to see the new and exciting things we will be bringing you!

For now we will leave you with a little teaser...

Something *special* and *limited*...




Stay tuned for *more*!​

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

ooh, this looks great
Thanks for the tease @Michael 

I wonder what it could be?

Something limited....
Limited edition menthol guava tobacco perhaps?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael (8/8/17)

*Wait a second, here is more!*


Introducing *MR O!*


*

*

An Orange sweety vape that has a delicious citrus tone to it that leaves your taste buds quenching every time you take a toot! Yummy!

But wait there is more...


Introducing *SPARKLE!*





A Blackcurrant sweet for all the fruity vapers that will leave u begging for lots and lots *more*!​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael (24/8/17)

Wait a second! Look what is coming to *VapeCon 2017*!


​

Be Sure to Come and grab a bottle at our stand for R180 a 30ml! 
*While Stocks last!*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/8/17)

Need some Mr O


----------



## ASCIIcat (24/8/17)

Michael said:


> Wait a second! Look what is coming to *VapeCon 2017*!
> 
> View attachment 105363
> ​
> ...



Fantastic! Here I was hoping to pick up a bottle and now I know I will have to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

